# Sticky  favourite websites



## Cathy N.

I was requested to stick some website threads, but I thought if I stuck a bunch of threads we'd get clogged. So here is a general thread to post any websites you find helpful, which you want to share with others. Here are the two other sites posted on another thread. Feel free to add your own favourites.

http://www.tea.state.tx.us/teks/index.html  


http://trackstar.hprtec.org/ 


Here is my all-time favourite catalog, generally cheaper than publisher prices. Besides Christian stuff, they sell Saxon math and other "secular" materials.
Christian Book Distributors


----------



## Margaret in CO

Here's my favorite: http://www.theswap.com

For the best prices on Apologia science: http://www.1roadtozion.com

For a GREAT pK-3 curr:http://www.fiveinarow.com

Good science stuff: http://www.hometrainingtools.com

For cool hands-on history stuff: http://www.corpsrediscovery.com


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

I have a list a mile long, but my current favorites are:

http://www.readinga-z.com

and

http://www.learningpage.com

Tracy


----------



## Marsh

I don't homeschool, but our daughter finds this site very fun. She asks for it AlOT!! And has learned to sound out words from it.

http://www.starfall.com

Hope it helps someone else. 

Marsh


----------



## Laci

And another really cool thing about Starfall is that you can order a "beginning to read kit" from them. I did this, and I absolutely love the books that they send. And they send a "workbook" to use with the books. And about a zillion pencils. I would recommend going in with some other people on this order, though, as the minimum order is for a classroom of 10. Shipping and everything is free, you just have to agree to give them feedback on the product. 

Marcy in Oregon



Marsh said:


> I don't homeschool, but our daughter finds this site very fun. She asks for it AlOT!! And has learned to sound out words from it.
> 
> http://www.starfall.com
> 
> Hope it helps someone else.
> 
> Marsh


----------



## dressageluvr

Found this yesterday and my son played math games all morning  The link is to the 2nd grade page but you can find K-8th on the right hand side of the page. http://www.aaamath.com/B/grade2.htm#topic21


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Cathy -- am I going to get in trouble for this? :haha: :haha:

I have to submit this in three, as the system won't let me post it all at once.....

This is just a straight copy from my links list that I keep in a word processing file. I've been collecting them for a while, so I apologise for any dead links -- I haven't been to all of them recently.


http://abasiccurriculum.com/reviews

http://actionphonics.com

http://alphabet-soup.net/alphabite.html

http://aplusbookscanada.com

http://athomeinamerica.com

http://billjanaecooksey.tripod.com/Classes.html

http://classifieds.homeschoolhaven.com

http://cottageschool.net

http://crossover.Ellison.net

http://curry.edschool.Virginia.EDU/go/multicultural/

http://d.webring.com/hub?ring=hscanada

http://derri.com

http://discoveryschool.com/schoolhome.html

http://ecedweb.unomaha.edu/ecedweek/lessons.htm

http://ednet.edc.gov.ab.ca/k_12/testing/achievement/tests/previous_ach.asp

http://edsitement.neh.gov/lessonplans.html

http://educate.si.edu/lp/lp_fs.html

http://faldo.atmos.uiuc.edu/CLA/

http://familyeducation.com/channel/0,2916,58,00.html

http://fga.freac.fsu.edu/lessonplans.html

http://frugalfamilybooks.theshoppe.com

http://GeorgieAcres.com

http://gwbc.com

http://henson.austin.apple.com/edres/lessonmenu.shtml

http://historicaltextarchive.com/links.php

http://home-educate.com

http://home.att.net/~bandcparker/forms.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~djbach/lessons.html

http://home.rconnect.com/~winfarm/

http://home.rmci.net/abell/page6.htm

http://home.swbell.net/jshryock/index.html

http://homegrownfamilies.com

http://homeschool.crecon.com/classifieds/classifieds.cgi

http://homeschool.integrity.com

http://homeschoolartguy.com

http://homeschoolbuzz.com

http://homeschoolcentral.com

http://homeschoolenrichment.com

http://homeschooling.about.com/education/homeschooling/

http://homeschoolingboys.com/

http://homeschoollearning.com

http://homeschoolreading.com

http://homeschoolunitstudies.com

http://hometocollege.tripod.com

http://hometown.aol.com/dreinagle/myhomepage/business.html

http://hometown.aol.com/sitnbquiet

http://HowToTeachReading.com

http://lessonplanspage.com

http://lessonplanz.com/

http://lessontutor.com/belm13.html

http://library.thinkquest.org/15931/

http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngexplorer/0203/adventures/

http://members.aol.com/BeeME1/monthly.html

http://members.aol.com/belovedbks/main.html

http://members.aol.com/donnandlee/

http://members.aol.com/ggallag958/default.html/

http://members.aol.com/hfsoftware/hfsoft.html

http://members.aol.com/homehwy/

http://members.aol.com/jennyks

http://members.aol.com/PegFlint/units_how_to_plan.html

http://members.aol.com/pva7691787/home/index.htm

http://missmaggieskits.com

http://neprimer.com

http://puzzlemaker.school.discovery.com/chooseapuzzle.html

http://quizhub.com/quiz/f-spelling-ei.cfm

http://recycle.truepath.com/recycle.html

http://school.discovery.com/lessonplans/index.html

http://smartlessons.com

http://strongbrains.com

http://teacher.scholastic.com/

http://the-book-peddler.com

http://thegateway.org

http://theswap.com

http://thst.ourfamily.com/

http://thurbers.net

http://trainupstudies.com

http://www.tosmag.com

http://ultimate1.8m.com/college.html

http://users.netmcr.com/~borawski

http://web.ripnet.com/~laurasmom/mywebpage/

http://wmei.com/chronicles

http://www.4HOmeSchool.info

http://www.abcteach.com

http://www.abouttimebooks.com

http://www.accelerated-achievement.com

http://www.aesopsroom.com

http://www.algebrawizard.com/askinfo.html

http://www.alpha-read.com

http://www.alternative-learning.org

http://www.amerikanpie.com/Homeschooling.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/ri2/egbertina/homeschool/start.html

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/gumbygonzo3/index.html

http://www.apple-orchard.com



http://www.apricotpie.com

http://www.archschool.com

http://www.artisticpursuits.com

http://www.athomeschool.com/unitstudy/index.html

http://www.atozteacherstuff.com

http://www.awesomelibrary.org/Library/Materials_Search/Lesson_Plans/Lesson_Plans.html

http://www.backdoorhomeschooltools.com

http://www.barbsbooks.com

http://www.bargo-p.schools.nsw.edu.au/Worksheets Menu.htm

http://www.brobstsystems.com/kids/index.htm

http://www.homeschoolingadventures.com/worksheets.html

http://www.geocities.com/elementaryworksheets/

http://www.bayshoreeducational.com/special.html

http://www.beginningspublishing.com/products.html

http://www.bibliasacralatin.com

http://www.bigmuddyadventure.com

http://www.bjup.com

http://www.book-recycler.com

http://www.bookmobile.com

http://www.buildingrainbows.com/CA/home.html

http://www.buildingthefamily.com

http://www.bywayofthefamily.com

http://www.candokids.com

http://www.canteach.ca

http://www.cdipage.com/store.html

http://www.ceismc.gatech.edu/busyt/ele.html

http://www.centricurriculum.com

http://www.christiansupplies.net

http://www.classicalhomeschooling.com

http://www.classicapple.com

http://www.clickteaching.com

http://www.clifhanger.com/homeschooling

http://www.clonlara.net

http://www.co-opcity.com

http://www.cobblestonepub.com

http://www.coloring.ws/

http://www.come-over.to/homeschool/

http://www.compasslearningodyssey.com

http://www.coollessons.org/

http://www.coreknowledge.org/CKproto2/resrcs/index.htm

http://www.covenanthome.com

http://www.crayola.com/educators/lessons/index.cfm

http://www.curriculum4Less.com

http://www.dailyhomework.org/

http://www.dataplus.biz/HER

http://www.delta-education.com/teachers/science/nutshellclusters.html

http://www.diagnosticprescriptive.com

http://www.digfolio.com

http://www.digis.net/~gardnerp/

http://www.digitex.net/koinonia/homeschool.htm

http://www.dltk-kids.com/world/index.htm

http://www.donnayoung.org

http://www.drills-skills.com

http://www.e-phonics.com

http://www.e-tutor.com

http://www.easyfunschool.com/

http://www.easygrammar.com


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

And some more....

http://www.easyhomeschooling.net

http://www.edaccents.com

http://www.edexbooks.com

http://www.edhelper.com

http://www.edmc.net/~vla/

http://www.edrev.org/magazine.htm

http://www.educationsense.com

http://www.educationworld.com

http://www.eduplace.com

http://www.eho.org/

http://www.enc.org/resources/search/

http://www.enchantedlearning.com

http://www.english-zone.com/

http://www.esperanto-usa.org/lessons.html#free

http://www.esposoft.com

http://www.etap.org

http://www.faithandliberty.com

http://www.familylearning.org

http://www.firstreader.com

http://www.flora.org/homeschool-ca/

http://www.flyinglion.net

http://www.fortunecity.com/marina/shark/1081/index.htm

http://www.free-ed.net/

http://www.freeyellow.com/members2/affordablebooks/

http://www.FUN-Books.com

http://www.funway2learn.com

http://www.funwithphonics.net

http://www.galaxy.net/~k12/electric/

http://www.gazellepublications.com

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/6529/

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Academy/7540/unitstudy.html

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Acropolis/3773/

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/5557/

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Sparta/4692/

http://www.geocities.com/athomelearning/

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Creek/6446

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/7975

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Shores/1729/articles.html

http://www.geocities.com/homeschoolcountry/

http://www.geocities.com/homeschoolforms

http://www.geocities.com/iteach42002/Homeschool411.html

http://www.geocities.com/mamashelper2000

http://www.geocities.com/theonehappygirlclub/

http://www.geocities.com/Vienna/Choir/1150

http://www.get2knowcanada.ca/get2_ab.htm

http://www.gifteddevelopment.com/Articles/Homeschool_Int_Res.htm

http://www.gomilpitas.com/homeschooling

http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com

http://www.gradebook.org

http://www.greatbookshomeschool.com

http://www.greathomeschoolbooks.com

http://www.greatpyramid.com

http://www.greatscienceadventures.com

http://www.greenwoodinstitute.org/homeschool/hsindex.html

http://www.gwhizresources.com

http://www.handsonhomeschooling.com

http://www.heartsforhome.com

http://www.helmonline.com

http://www.heritagehomeschool.com

http://www.hewitthomeschooling.com/

http://www.highschoolscience.com/

http://www.home-ed-magazine.com

http://www.home-school.com

http://www.home-schooled.com

http://www.home-schooling.com

http://www.home2teach.com

http://www.HomeEducator.com

http://www.homeeducatorsresource.com

http://www.homefires.com

http://www.homehearts.com

http://www.homelearningcanada.com

http://www.homelifeskills.com

http://www.homes-cool.com/

http://www.homeschool-educator.com

http://www.homeschool-resources.com/

http://www.homeschool-yearbooks.com/

http://www.homeschool.com

http://www.homeschool.sites.cc/

http://www.homeschoolacademy.com

http://www.homeschoolarts.com

http://www.homeschoolarts.com/main.htm
http://www.homeschoolassociates.com

http://www.homeschoolbookdepot.homestead.com

http://www.homeschoolclassifieds.com

http://www.homeschoolcouponbook.com/

http://www.homeschooldigest.com

http://www.homeschooldiscount.com

http://www.homeschoolerscompanion.com

http://www.homeschoolexposition.com

http://www.homeschoolfun.com

http://www.homeschoolgalleries.com

http://www.homeschoolhaven.com

http://www.homeschoolhelper.com

http://www.homeschoolingadventures.com

http://www.homeschoolingcompanion.com

http://www.homeschoolingheadquarters.com

http://www.homeschoolinghorizons.com

http://www.homeschoolingonashoestring.com/

http://www.homeschoolingtoday.com

http://www.homeschoollatin.com

http://www.homeschoolmall.net

http://www.homeschoolmaster.org

http://www.homeschoolmath.net

http://www.homeschoolmedia.net/register/index.phtml

http://www.homeschoolnewslink.com

http://www.homeschooloasis.com/

http://www.homeschoolonthenet.com

http://www.homeschoolplanbook.com

http://www.homeschoolreporting.com

http://www.homeschools.org

http://www.homeschoolscience.com

http://www.homeschoolspecialists.com

http://www.homeschoolteenscollege.net

http://www.homeschoolusedbooks.com

http://www.homeschoolwiththeweb.com

http://www.homeschoolyellowpages.com

http://www.homeschoolzone.com

http://www.hometaught.com

http://www.hometrainingtools.com/

http://www.honeycombhomeschool.com

http://www.hookedonmath.com

http://www.HSAdvisor.com

http://www.hsconnexion.com

http://www.hslda.org/courtreport

http://www.hsrc.com

http://www.hwcn.org/~ab448/kidstown/Profile.html

http://www.idobooks.cc

http://www.indyplushomeschool.com/

http://www.innernet.net/drjrreed

http://www.insectlore.com

http://www.inspirit.com.au/unschooling/default.htm

http://www.intellikit.com

http://www.JackisOnlineBookstoreinOR.eboard.com

http://www.jennysockey.com

http://www.jhu.edu/gifted/edplan/

http://www.jjohnnypress.com

http://www.joyoflearning.com

http://www.k12.com

http://www.karscot.com/learn.html

http://www.kiddonet.com/

http://www.kidsadventurekingdom.com

http://www.kidsdomain.com/holiday/xmas/print.html

http://www.kindredlearning.com/

http://www.kingsharvest.com

http://www.knowledge.state.va.us/main/lesson/les.cfm

http://www.kodak.com/US/en/digital/dlc/plus/chapter5/lessonPlans.shtml

http://www.kolbe.org/

http://www.konos.org

http://www.lambco.com

http://www.LampPostPublishing.com

http://www.learn-how-to-speak-spanish.com

http://www.learner.org/exhibits

http://www.learning-source.com

http://www.learning4liferesources.com

http://www.learninglynx.com/homeschool/

http://www.learningpage.com/

http://www.learningplanet.net

http://www.learningtreasures.com

http://www.learnspanishtoday.com

http://www.lee-bee.com

http://www.lessonplanet.com

http://www.lessonplanit.net

http://www.LessonPlanLibrary.com/

http://www.lessonplans.com.au/

http://www.lessonplansearch.com

http://www.lessonplanspage.com/

http://www.lessonsfromhistory.com

http://www.lessontutor.com

http://www.libsci.sc.edu/miller/Unitlink.htm

http://www.lifelearningmagazine.com

http://www.livinglearningbooks.com

http://www.magiclarklearning.com

http://www.marcopolo-education.org

http://www.marygriffith.com

http://www.mathgoodies.com

http://www.mathgoodies.com/homeschool

http://www.mathpath.com

http://www.mathshelp.com

http://www.mathusee.com

http://www.meetthemasters.com/homeschool1.htm

http://www.members.tripod.com/~Maaja/

http://www.metavue.com

http://www.microsoft.com/education/default.asp?ID=LessonPlans

http://www.midnightbeach.com/hs/

http://www.mothersplanbook.com

http://www.msu.edu/user/heckrand

http://www.myeducationathome.com

http://www.myschoolhouse.com

http://www.mysterynet.com/learn/


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

And finally...

http://www.nathhan.com/

http://www.nbtsc.org/

http://www.ncrel.org/rural

http://www.neuro.read.net

http://www.newcentury.emerchantpro.com

http://www.npr.org/programs/atc/features/2001/feb/010226.cfoa.html

http://www.numberlinelane.co.uk

http://www.pacinfo.com/~handley/

http://www.paganchildren.com/acorns.htm

http://www.pathsoflearning.net/magazine.cfm

http://www.pathsoflearning.org

http://www.patriarch.com

http://www.pbs.org/teachersource/search.htm

http://www.pearables.com

http://www.peggysusedbooks.com

http://www.pemblewickpress.com

http://www.penmanship.ca

http://www.phonicsnow.com

http://www.pigskingeography.com

http://www.pipeline.com/~wdkmg/homeschool/WhatIsUnschooling.htm

http://www.pmschoolhouse.com

http://www.presson-products.com

http://www.qualitycurriculum.com

http://www.raysarithmetic.com

http://www.readingcorner.net

http://www.redoakacademy.com

http://www.renaesroom.com

http://www.resourcefulhomeschooler.com

http://www.rhymezone.com

http://www.rickandcarla.com/

http://www.robinsoncurriculum.com

http://www.ronnieuggie.com/unskool.htm

http://www.rsts.net/home/recycler/

http://www.sailawaylearning.com

http://www.saltmagazine.com

http://www.saxonpub.com

http://www.scahomeschool.com

http://www.scholalatina.4t.com

http://www.school-tools.com

http://www.schoolzone.co.uk/

http://www.scienceschoolhouse.com

http://www.scittkits.com

http://www.seacoasthomeschoolsupply.com

http://www.setonhome.org

http://www.shehomeschools.com/

http://www.shillermath.com

http://www.socialstudies.com

http://www.sonlight.com

http://www.space4kids.com

http://www.spelling.hemscott.net

http://www.sssoftware.com

http://www.startwrite.com

http://www.stf.sk.ca/src/teach_mat_centre/teach_mat_centre.htm

http://www.story-house.com

http://www.studygeeks.com

http://www.successlink.org/great/

http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/17312/seminar

http://www.suite101.com/myhome.cfm/homeschool

http://www.suite101.com/welcome.cfm/homeschool_curriculum

http://www.suite101.com/welcome.cfm/homeschooling_science_fun

http://www.swe.org/iac/LP/index.html

http://www.sycamoretree.com

http://www.talkingpage.org

http://www.tchg.com/homeschool

http://www.teach-at-home.com

http://www.teach-nology.com/teachers/lesson_plans/language_arts/reading/

http://www.teacher-1-stop.co.uk/lessonplanner

http://www.teacherhelpers.com/lesson_plans.html

http://www.teaching-treasures.com

http://www.teachinghome.com

http://www.teachingideas.co.uk

http://www.teachingtools.org

http://www.teachmagazine.com

http://www.teachnet.com

http://www.textbookheaven.com

http://www.thebackpack.com

http://www.thebookbag.com

http://www.theeducatorsnetwork.com/main/lessonindex.htm

http://www.thegraceacademy.org

http://www.thehomeschool.com

http://www.thehomeschoolmom.com

http://www.thehomeschoolsource.com

http://www.theschools.com

http://www.theteacherscorner.net

http://www.thewritestart.com

http://www.theyoungscientistsclub.com

http://www.time2read.com

http://www.titus2.com

http://www.tonysbooks.com

http://www.TPschoolsupplies.com

http://www.traceeraseboard.com

http://www.trisms.com/

http://www.triviumpursuit.com

http://www.tut-world.com/

http://www.unicornsoftware.com/windows.html#lplanz4win

http://www.unitstudyhelps.com

http://www.unschooling.com

http://www.unschooling.org

http://www.uottawa.ca/academic/arts/writcent/hypergrammar/grammar.html

http://www.utmost-way.com

http://www.uuhomeschool.org

http://www.vgernet.net/sbasics

http://www.virtschool.com/

http://www.waldorfhomeschoolers.com

http://www.waldorfwithoutwalls.com

http://www.wannalearn.com/Academic_Subjects/

http://www.wholechild.com

http://www.whywehomeschool.com

http://www.williaj.u-net.com/LessonPlanner/

http://www.wordwebvocabulary.com

http://www.worldandihomeschool.com

http://www.writeguide.com

http://www.yale.edu/ynhti/curriculum/units/1987/2/87.02.04.x.html

http://www.yesiteach.org/lesson2.htm

http://www.YouCanTeach.com/

http://www2.minot.k12.nd.us/music-mock/music.html

http://www2.worldbook.com/students/course_study_about.asp

http://www.charlottemason.com

http://www.homeschoolzone.com

http://www.readinga-z.com

http://www.welltrainedmind.com


----------



## shepmom

This is one I have sent many a homeschool family to, as well found so many resources from: 

http://www.gomilpitas.com/homeschooling/

NHELD (A new organization that stands for homeschool freedom)
Great place to find out what's going on regarding national issues.

http://www.nheld.org

I usually visit this site for an overview on a variety of books and resources.
http://www.fun-books.com/


----------



## cindybode

www.ignitethefire.com

Cindy


----------



## Leah IL

This is the mother of all free homeschooling resource websites. I use it all the time to create my own curriculum as I buy very few formal schoolbooks.


http://www.fastq.com/~jbpratt/education/links/free.html


----------



## silosounds

Rainbow Resource Center, Inc.

www.rainbowresource.com

1-888-841-3456

Offering over 30,000 items which they belive are the best educational products available. Product descriptions and reviews are included in the catalog. Their free 2004-2005 catalog is available now.

Sherri


----------



## Louisiana Mom

www.homeschoolreviews.com 

This has different reviews by parents on cirricula choices. Being a new homeschooler, I have referred to it many times in picking what we would use.


----------



## Guest

the site is http://www.homeschoolchat.us 

i chat as Timedess there also, so i'll be easy to find!  the way the chat room is set up, on the page where the link goes to, is their schedule, you can see all the various topics we have scheduled chats about, and when. then you click on the laundry basket and enter your 'nickname' and connect and voila! if you do come check it out, i'd personally like it if you'd use the same nick you log in here with, or at least tell me who you are. makes it easier to keep track of folks that way.

one important note about this chat room is that it is only for currently homeschooling parents, only! not for children, or parents who are not currently homeschooling (or who have graduated homeschooled students or are seriously considering homeschooling. those of you who do not homeschool, please do not take this pesonally- these are the rules of the chatrooom and i need to advise of them so there is no confusion. this was created as a 'safe haven on the net' for homeschooling parents to be able to fellowship together and ask questions, etc.. so they have a buncahrules set up to provide 'maximum security', lol! it really is a wonderful place (and they're nice, friendly, easy-to-get-along-with folks too  but they do NOT tolerate 'trolls' (like this site doesn't)

don't know *why* I didn't think to post this site here earlier!!!!!  

Tracy, I know the folks 'behind' several of those web sites you posted! http://www.homeschoolingboys.com in particular- she is the lady who started the homeschool chat site! 

There is also a wonderful email list.... HSCountry that is dedicated to families who homeschool in the country (or are dreaming about being in the country, like we are!) This is a Yahoo list you can search for it; I don't know the particular url for it. 

enjoy, folks! stop by the chatroom and visit me sometime!


----------



## BusyBees2

Yesterday I found a great supply website. I haven't had time to browse through everything and a lot of it looks like stuff at my local teacher's store, but online ordering can be a lot easier. I'm not sure if the prices are any better, either, but thought I'd share just the same.

www.homeschoolingsupply.com


----------



## Priswell

http://www.ronnieuggie.com/unskool.htm

Thank you for including me in your list. My website has moved to:

http://homeschool.priswell.com


----------



## Guest

http://www.mommyschool.com/
This site was on your list. They must have sold the domain name because while what's up there is ummm..educational, I doubt I want to introduce my boys to it. :nerd:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Tonya said:


> http://www.mommyschool.com/
> This site was on your list. They must have sold the domain name because while what's up there is ummm..educational, I doubt I want to introduce my boys to it. :nerd:



I clicked on it, and you're right, Tonya -- I didn't get what I used to get, I got an ad site for socks...

I'll go through my original list, but all of you please be aware that that list has been compiled over YEARS -- please DO check all the links before letting your kids loose on them. Lots of times, websites stop functioning, or forget to renew their domain name licence, and "other" sites buy them up, based on the hit counts they're getting. All it takes is a few days of getting those hits to show advertisers to make money.

Tracy


----------



## Tracy

cindybode said:


> www.ignitethefire.com
> 
> Cindy


WOW, thanks for posting that link. Boy have a printed out a bunch of interesting topics from that forum. :grump:


----------



## glwalker

If you're studying foreign languages, you might like:

http://www.vokabel.com


----------



## Aranaea

I wanted to share this link to a sort of online orphanage for textbooks that would otherwise be heading to a landfill:

http://www.emcd.net/itbprogram/shop

I know; after years of going without, sometimes even going hungry to provide my kids with Saxon Math, Easy Grammar, Spelling Power, Greeneleaf History, Mars Hill Latin & Logic, etc. I cried too when I had to switch to the "book for a buck" paradigm. The silver lining is that when you spend less money and have less of your ego involved in late-night book review reading sessions and heated discussions on which is the best of the best, it's a lot easier to be flexible about how you use what you do have and to admit when a particular book just isn't going to spark the interest of a particular child.

After all, education has never been something that can be bought and sold.

Peace,

~me


----------



## auntieemu

I get a lot of press releases at the magazine, thought this one might be of interest to the homeschooler. 

Learning Nutrition at Whyville's Virtual Cafeteria 

PASADENA, Calif., May 5 /PRNewswire/ -- The residents of Whyville, an educational virtual world for children, are sitting down to healthy meals at the Whyville Cafeteria. Sponsored by the School Nutrition Association (SNA), the Whyville Cafeteria is Whyville's most recent initiative to bring nutritional awareness to children aged 8 to 15.

The virtual community (www.Whyville.net) is a graphical virtual world where children from around the world interact and learn together through educational activities that range from math and science to art and civics. They create graphical avatars to represent themselves and become citizens of a vibrant community. In November 2005, virtual eating was introduced to the citizens of Whyville, with support from the University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio (UTHSCSA). The program, dubbed WhyEat, allows Whyvillians to plan their meals and eat breakfast, lunch, snack, and dinner - virtually. With the grand opening of the Whyville Cafeteria, they can sit down at a virtual dining table together to share and discuss their food choices.

Just as they would in real life, Whyville citizens fill their trays at the cafeteria line (http://www.whyville.net/press/images.html), choosing from such fare as taco salad, spaghetti, and fresh fruit. Nutritional information is shown with every food, and citizens are held responsible for their choices. If a citizen consumes insufficient calories, the avatar becomes pale. Over- consumption of calories turns the avatar ruddy. Lack of fruits could lead to unsightly scurvy sores. Citizens can also work in the cafeteria, earning "clams", Whyville's currency, by cleaning up the dining hall or stocking food in the kitchen.

"In every game on Whyville, we've found that creating a social experience improves both game play and learning. This is no exception. The Cafeteria brings a social aspect to eating on Whyville. You can even invite your friends to a banquet at the Cafeteria," said Jen Sun, President of Numedeon, Inc. the creators of Whyville.net.

"We are proud to sponsor the Whyville Cafeteria as a virtual nutrition education effort that helps children develop healthy eating habits," said Ruth Jonen, SFNS President of the School Nutrition Association. "Members of SNA provide healthy school meals in America's schools each day and we are excited to bring our expertise to the citizens of Whyville."

Whyville.net is owned by Numedeon, Inc., a privately held company based in Pasadena, California. The virtual community (www.whyville.net) was launched in 1999 by scientists, researchers, and entrepreneurs interested in exploring new ways to creatively engage young learners over the Internet.

The School Nutrition Association (SNA), www.schoolnutrition.org, is a national, non-profit professional organization representing more than 55,000 members who provide high-quality, low-cost meals to students across the country. The Association and its members are dedicated to feeding children safe and nutritious meals.


----------



## longshadowfarms

Just found this amazing website for classical music...

http://www.karadar.com/Dictionary/


----------



## ScorpionFlower

Aranaea said:


> I wanted to share this link to a sort of online orphanage for textbooks that would otherwise be heading to a landfill:
> 
> http://www.emcd.net/itbprogram/shop
> 
> I know; after years of going without, sometimes even going hungry to provide my kids with Saxon Math, Easy Grammar, Spelling Power, Greeneleaf History, Mars Hill Latin & Logic, etc. I cried too when I had to switch to the "book for a buck" paradigm. The silver lining is that when you spend less money and have less of your ego involved in late-night book review reading sessions and heated discussions on which is the best of the best, it's a lot easier to be flexible about how you use what you do have and to admit when a particular book just isn't going to spark the interest of a particular child.
> 
> After all, education has never been something that can be bought and sold.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> ~me


That link didn't work.


----------



## newatthis

I use www.abcteach.com
It is a website that teachers in school use but great for the homeschooler who needs ideas.


----------



## pinetreefarm

I am new here but have used Diane's clickschooling as enrichment and even a couple of unit studies.

www.clickschooling.com

You get a 1 site daily. I review each before I discard or mark as read. Have gotten some great sites with no googling.

Sara
Raspberry Acres


----------



## DaleK

http://www.spectrumed.com/

Canada's leading supplier of educational material. They also have farm and ranch supplies (mainly livestock and veterinary but some soil/feed testing equipment as well) under Nasco but I don't see a catalogue here.


----------



## DocM

http://intothesunrise.blogspot.com/2006/03/secular-curriculum-suppliers.html

Comprehensive listing of secular curriculum suppliers.


----------



## jerzeygurl

www.mathcats.com

great cute math with cats

www.superkids.com

great worksheet generators

www.edhelper.com (member ship fee )

great worksheets and units


www.webenglishteacher.com

great literature units 

http://www.cummingsstudyguides.net/

great study guides for literature units lol


----------



## Yeti

www.usa.gov


----------



## Happyfarmwife

My favorite place to buy curriculum and other homeschooling books is:


http://www.timberdoodle.com/index.asp

They are a great company to buy from.

Deborah


----------



## NewEnglandBeth

http://www.handsofachild.com/2/

This website looks very good if you want to start lap books with your child.


----------



## christij

I don't think I saw this one on anyone's list. 

http://www.kididdles.com/

You can purchase music CDs for various ages/activites/langages/etc 

Also has games and lyrics!


----------



## jessimeredith

Not exactly HS'ing, but one heck of a resource for some:

http://www.emints.org/index.shtml


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

Bump


----------



## christij

http://www.papajan.com/

Free Connect the dots great for counting and helping with pencil control. It looked like it had other fun educational tools.


----------



## Lawbag

The Internet Public Library

http://www.ipl.org/

It includes an "Ask a Librarian" feature, where staff will answer your research questions (kids really welcome):

http://www.ipl.org/div/askus/


----------



## cassiemitchel

A website and school in the Houston Area

http://bayareahomesteadingandfamilygardening.weebly.com/


----------



## rean

We have over 8,000 homeschool items available, including Alpha Omega, Bob Jones, Bluestocking, Doorposts, etc.....

http://www.homeschoolforless.net

Items discounted 10% - 30%

We are a single income, Christian homeschooling family, that has been serving the homeschooling community for 5 years.

Homeschool For Less is Mom's way of helping out.

Ordering is easy. Simply email us at [email protected] with a list of items you wish to purchase, and which payment method you would prefer to use. Google Checkout, Paypal, Personal Check, or Money Order. We will then send you an invoice.


----------



## Pablo

Homeschooling for 14+ years, we've seen most of the established curriculum and have used many of them. Currently we are most appreciating the resources from Rod & Staff. I don't believe Rod & Staff has their own web site but I have ordered from both of these distributors and I recommend both of them.

http://www.rodstaff.com/

http://www.rodandstaffbooks.com/list/Rod_and_Staff_Curriculum/


----------



## rean

Just came across this one. Looks very cool!

http://www.emints.org/ethemes/resources/by-grade.shtml


----------



## menollyrj

Here's a site I stumbled upon while looking for online resources for my chemistry students. You can search by topic, and it includes not just algebra but science "tie-ins" as well. It would make a useful math supplement, IMHO.

www.algebralab.org

-Joy


----------



## glwalker

Yale University offers some of their lectures online for free.

http://oyc.yale.edu


----------



## berrley

www.LoveToLearn.net

Nice, small family owned curriculum store with some of their own curriculum inventions as well.

...and www.timberdoodle.com has already been posted but I just want to say that it is such a a great store with so many things that you just don't find anywhere else.


----------



## andiplus8

Marsh said:


> I don't homeschool, but our daughter finds this site very fun. She asks for it AlOT!! And has learned to sound out words from it.
> 
> http://www.starfall.com
> 
> Hope it helps someone else.
> 
> Marsh


We love Starfall.com. I remember when the starfall books were free for the printing. They sure have changed a lot of things on there and added so much! It's a great site. My oldest (who is now 19) used to use starfall books.


----------



## Plaid Pancakes

http://www.plaidpancakes.com

Studies show that kids need to put things into their short term memory at least three times before it will stick in their long term memory. To use educational songs and turn learning into a family bonding experience, parents have to listen to the songs, too. These songs are done with this in mind. I started this project because studies show music really helps kids learn, but I couldn't find anything I could stand to listen to.

Right now all the songs are up in their entirety because I am just getting started. I hope you will take a moment to listen to a few. I am almost comlpetely unknown, so you would really be helping me out. If you don't like the songs, no harm done! If you do, score!

If anyone has a request for a song covering a particular topic, please let me know on the website or e-mail me directly at [email protected]. 

Thanks! I hope this is helpful to someone. That is my heart's desire!!

Laura Vickers
Plaid Pancakes
PO Box 622
Bogart, GA 30622


----------



## longshadowfarms

Trying to help dd understand verb tenses while studying foreign language - helpful for English as well!

http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/verbtenseintro.html

Pretty sure this has been discussed on other forums but I didn't see it in the list. Free tutorials for math, science, and many other topics.

http://www.khanacademy.org/


----------



## longshadowfarms

http://www.freeuniv.com/ 

The mission of the Free University Project
on the Internet is to produce directly, or
through links, guided independent study materials
that can lead to college credit by examination (CLEP, AP, etc.)


----------



## Honeytree

The unschooling website that's been most helpful for us:

www.sandradodd.com/unschooling

And another one that's also terrific:

www.joyfullyrejoycing.com


----------



## therunbunch

Oh brother, apparently I don't stalk this forum enough! I came to add my newest favorite free site for printables and kits. I'm IN LOVE right now and have printed so much in the last 24 hours from www.homeschoolshare.com 
Now I'll have to sift through this sticky and see what other sites I've been missing.


----------



## Waiting2Retire

I was surprised to see this link isn't already on here
https://www.khanacademy.org/


----------



## FCLady

Some of my favorites

http://oldfashionededucation.com/

www.teacherspayteachers.com/

http://general.fastq.com/~jbpratt/education/links/free.html

http://www.theteacherscorner.net/


----------



## FCLady

Some of my favorites

http://oldfashionededucation.com/

www.teacherspayteachers.com/

http://general.fastq.com/~jbpratt/education/links/free.html

http://www.theteacherscorner.net/


----------



## Aponeal

First link is broken and second link takes one to a "Best Casinos" site - beter check your links and repost the correct links.


----------

